

Physicists create hole in Time to hide events - ekm
http://blogs.forbes.com/alexknapp/2011/07/18/physicists-create-a-hole-in-time-to-hide-events/

======
glimcat
Normally I'd blame the media for putting a sensational spin on things, but the
paper is really at fault here.

The usual metamaterials cloaking trick involves spatial-domain cloaking. You
make the probe beam go around the target.

They're doing time-domain cloaking by selectively altering the velocity of the
beam. Not time cloaking.

------
evilswan
Awesome.

